# Sticky  Best Kawasaki Air filter (Official Thread)



## BrutemanAl

Did a search for this , but couldn't find what i was looking for , so if there is a topic out there on this,by all means someone please point me in the right direction 

So my question is..... I am running with the stock air filter and want to upgrade to a better type. Which one do you recommend ? Someone told me awhile ago that the K & N 's are not very good , they let alot of crap get into the engine. This true ? Not True ? What do you recommend ? Experience with diffrent types ?

Any help or suggestion's are appreciated.

Cheers !!!!!! :bigok:


----------



## backwoodsboy70

twin air or uni !, k&n costs to much imo, im running a twin air and i love it, i also use on on my dirtbike too:bigok:


----------



## countryboy61283

K&n will let to much crap in, there is a whole thread in guys who lost there motor from them, any foam filter will work best, b


----------



## NMKawierider

countryboy61283 said:


> K&n will let to much crap in, there is a whole thread in guys who lost there motor from them, any foam filter will work best, b


X2. Either Uni or Twinair.


----------



## ~walker

*UNI .. enough said*


----------



## Bootlegger

Yes...what they said. Twin Air or Uni.


----------



## Rack High

masterofmud said:


> *UNI .. enough said*


 
^Ditto...inexpensive and does protect.


----------



## J2!

I run UNI.. K&N is junk..


----------



## BrutemanAl

thanks guys , appreciate it !!

Lol , logged in this morning and one of the first "new post's" was a air filter poll.


----------



## Polaris425

bump and sticky


----------



## drtj

anyone got a pic of one of these? I'm fixing to buy one but it dont look right. Just wanting to make sure i get the right one


----------



## NMKawierider

drtj said:


> anyone got a pic of one of these? I'm fixing to buy one but it dont look right. Just wanting to make sure i get the right one


Here is one of the twinAir stock replacement for an 06 750. The Uni is about the same.


----------



## drtj

this is what comes up when i pull up the brute for the air filter










here is the page
BrandName / Description
Your Price Today

 
UNI UNI Multi-Stage Competition Air Filter 

*Features*
-2-stage filtration increases performance and engine life.
-Dual filters trap dirt, keep motors running... details









 Usually ships within 24 hours

4.7
(39 reviews)
Read 39 Reviews












This product fits 2006 Kawasaki Brute Force:







Air Filter


$18.86
 
Twin Air Twin Air Power-Flo Kit 
details









 Usually ships within 1 to 2 business days

0.0
(No reviews)












This product fits 2006 Kawasaki Brute Force:







Air Filter


$249.95
 



2 results
http://www.bikebandit.com/2006-kawasaki-brute-force-air-filters/c/a642495?mg=14133&t=1


----------



## NMKawierider

Yea...the PowerFlow and the Comp are built different then the direct OE replacements.


----------



## drtj

Will they work & are they just as good?


----------



## NMKawierider

drtj said:


> Will they work & are they just as good?


They are supposed to work better. The price of the twinAirpowerflow stopped me from getting one but the Uni Comp. looks like its better priced...but be sure it comes with the frame and the rest...not just the filter. See if there is a kit like the PowerFlow has. 

I just did the stock replacement...works just fine..a little better then the OE and that's all I was looking for..good protection and a good price.


----------



## Dixie07

UNI or OEM!


----------



## poporunner50

UNI ALL THE WAY!!!!! i had one on my suzuki 160 and had the air box 3/4s full of water but never the any into the engine some how.


----------



## brutemike

Is anyone running the powerflow kit just wondering how much more you get out of it.


----------



## kawboy1

Twin Air power flo kit from Rocky Mountain atv......nice filter comes with frame so you can remove the stk backfire screen cost is under 100 bucks for the kit, replacement filter for this kit is like 30 something bucks. Dont know about extra power(not noticeable) but it's a much nicer and durable setup than the stk one.


----------



## Hotbrute750

I see im going to be a minority here, but I run the K&N and have no problems. I recently did a top end job by choice and had not internal damage at all. I believe you just have to keep it clean. I clean and oil mine before and after any riding. Just my two cents..


----------



## drtj

Can I use 3 in 1 oil to oil the filter? Or is it different than oil filter oil?


----------



## NMKawierider

drtj said:


> Can I use 3 in 1 oil to oil the filter? Or is it different than oil filter oil?


For any foam filter always use foam filter oil. Its not realy a regular oil rather a sticky oil treatment when it drys that coats all the cells of the foam filter when applied correctly. Regular oil will not work as well and it will migrate to the bottom over time leaving it lacking at the top end of the filter.

For a gause-type filter like a K&N, always use their oil as it is made to stay-put between the fibers and maintain the correct coating and trapping.


----------



## brute21

I use a K&N and havent had any problems with it and it actually runs alot better than my OEM so hopefully I wont have any problems like you guys are having if so I might have to switch to a UNI filter. I think K&N make a mesh dust cover that fits over it but not to sure about it.


----------



## jackd

I still use the OEM filter. It is cheap to replace. No washing and re-oiling!


----------



## cmills

Yeah Im in the minority also. After mimb snorks I had to re-jet, the K&N has worked perfect with the right amount of flow. Big difference from OEM and I havent had any issues nor have my buds who have run the same set-up for several years now.


----------



## Gallop

K&N - no issues 

Keep clean and oiled


----------



## Bill Sweetman

cmills said:


> Yeah Im in the minority also. After mimb snorks I had to re-jet, the K&N has worked perfect with the right amount of flow. Big difference from OEM and I havent had any issues nor have my buds who have run the same set-up for several years now.


:agreed: I run a K&N , have since quad was new. No troubles yet!! If you run K&N it is just a matter of a little more maint. (good to maintain a bit more anyway) I haven't noticed ANY improvement over stock. I bought it and might as well run it , cost enough.


----------



## MeanGreenMan

Whaterver filter you may use, OEM, UNI or K&N.... 
Make sure keep them properly oiled (not too much so that it restricts nor not enough that it lets in dust) with good quality filter oil, not engine oil (!!!) AND grease the mating edge to the airbox. Dust is like water that wants to flow from high to low place, or like electricity that tries to find the path with the least amount of resistance. Also, remember that more air from the same "surface" area filter means more dust as well. And more air alone to your engine does not make more power.


----------



## KMKjr

Been running a K&N with the filter bag on it (for fine dust) and no issues!!


----------



## MeanGreenMan

Yes, filter bag aka "filter sock" is an excellent idea and proven part that works!


----------



## bennapa55

k&n part number ka-7504pk for precharger and i agree they work awsome


----------



## xtreme02gt

I use Twin Air... Just really dont know how to clean it? What am I to use to re-oil it?


----------



## beach83

xtreme02gt said:


> I use Twin Air... Just really dont know how to clean it? What am I to use to re-oil it?


Any bike shop should have filter cleaner and oil. Just spray the cleaner on and rinse filter off. Then when dry, I put it in a plastic shopping bag and soak it down with the filter oil and kneed the filter so the oil will fully saturate the filter and soak up the oil. I use the bag so i dont make a big mess, its really sticky oil. I like pj1 oil. Used it for years when i raced motocross.


----------



## THACKER

Im running k&n shop says its letting to much air in. Now i dont have the stock cage for a uni any ideas?


----------



## drtj

THACKER said:


> Im running k&n shop says its letting to much air in. Now i dont have the stock cage for a uni any ideas?


 
you could re-jet to a bigger size
find someone parting out a bike & get one
order one on-line

Just a couple of quick thoughts


----------



## NMKawierider

THACKER said:


> Im running k&n shop says its letting to much air in. Now i dont have the stock cage for a uni any ideas?


Just keep it properly serviced and always use a prefilter. That prefilter restricts it almost back to a Uni or Twinair


----------



## brute for mud

i like the stock lets less dirt in just my opinion


----------



## OHIOBRUTE75

Twin Air Power Flow Kit


----------



## bclewis

I have been using K&N for about 7 months. I also use standard automotive grease on the top and bottom of the filter to help seal it. But back in Feb. right before i deployed, I broke a piston ring on the front cylinder. Im not going to make any assumptions as to why it broke. I haven't heard from the guy who is rebuilding it yet. This is just my story. I would rather be safe than sorry, so I'm changing to a different filter when i get back.


----------



## wyo58

Hotbrute750 said:


> I see im going to be a minority here, but I run the K&N and have no problems. I recently did a top end job by choice and had not internal damage at all. I believe you just have to keep it clean. I clean and oil mine before and after any riding. Just my two cents..


Agreed I've had zero problems with mine as well, but you do have to clean and OIL them for them to stop particles!


----------



## wyo58

To add to all this I did notice some dirt around the mounting bolt for the air cleaner top. I just added a gasket under the bolt and problem solved. It is completely dirt free inside the air cleaner. 
As a footnote: I have heard that the K&N filter oil is very close to water soluble, meaning if much water gets inside the air box it can start to break down the oil. Maybe thats been some of the problem's with them I've read about in here. Just my opinion.


----------



## oft brute

jackd said:


> I still use the OEM filter. It is cheap to replace. No washing and re-oiling!


 :agreed: also with an fi bike you may need to get a tuner with aftermarket filters


----------



## CMKZati

well, looks like I know which filter I'll be getting now.


----------



## JJB

Just installed brand new, pre-oiled Twin Air. Not happy with how it fits the oem cage on the top. Huge gap. Not sure if the pics doe it justice. Don't think I'll run this. 

Thoughts? Other twin air owners...does the filter fit snug to the cage? Or gap like this one?


----------



## mcpyro3

I run a K&N in my brute and havent had any problems yet but i also like the uni filters i have one of them in my raptor and love it... btw they make a outerware cover for the K&N's thats supposed to help out alot


----------



## DaveMK1

mcpyro3 said:


> I run a K&N in my brute and havent had any problems yet but i also like the uni filters i have one of them in my raptor and love it... btw they make a outerware cover for the K&N's thats supposed to help out alot


 Have you seen this listed anywhere? I am also running a K&N and with no issues.


----------



## KMKjr

On K&N's site.













Called a precharger.

I run one with the precharger and never had an issue.

http://www.knfilters.com/search/appsearch.aspx


----------



## mcpyro3

can also get them on ebay and hmf's site


----------



## Tonto 57

Does anyone know if the power flow kit will work on the 2012 brute force 750? It looks like the air filter will but the powerflow kit at Rocky mountain only goes up to 2007. Any ideas would be appreciated.
Tonto


----------



## trailmaker

*K&N*



wyo58 said:


> Agreed I've had zero problems with mine as well, but you do have to clean and OIL them for them to stop particles!


 
Havve had a k&N in my 99 big bear for years and just rplaced the one in the brute from a Moose Racing dual layer to K&N and noticed a slight difference.
Have also talked to many mechanics in the atv and automotive world and they all said the samething that the over priced oil you buy for air filters is a waste of money that any light weight oil will do just as good.


----------



## yama450yfz

I run a UNI on my Brute and a K&N on my YFZ450. K&N is the best flowing out there just be prepared to run a pre-filter and clean your pre-filter after every ride and filter after every other. So if your looking for pure performance gains go K&N just remember to maintain properly. UNI is really not that far behind in performance, but for the diehard horsepower people every little bit adds up. Hope this helps.


----------



## cody_20

Where do you find the UNI comp. filter with the cage?


----------



## yama450yfz

cody_20 said:


> Where do you find the UNI comp. filter with the cage?


As far as I know the Brutes filter box already comes with a cage now a filtered lid for the top of the cage might be something to look into.


----------



## NMKawierider

yama450yfz said:


> As far as I know the Brutes filter box already comes with a cage now a filtered lid for the top of the cage might be something to look into.


I don't see that Uni still makes their high-flow kit for the BF anymore...atleast not on their website or that I can find.

TwinAir does still make their Powerflow kit for the BF but at 250 bucks...its going to be a "Have-To-Have item. I probably will after my current TwinAir stock replacement needs replacing.

Here's a link to the 05-07 750s

Shop Dominus Products - PowerFlow kit :: Kawasaki Brute Force 650 4x4i '06-'12/750 '05-'07


----------



## cody_20

Will the 05-07 kit work with my 2012 750?


----------



## NMKawierider

cody_20 said:


> Will the 05-07 kit work with my 2012 750?


No but I think I saw they have a kit for the 08-12s.


----------



## yama450yfz

That's pretty nice is the spacer for more torque or something?


----------



## h20dies

Can someone give me a link to a UNI air filter kit? I mean the whole kit like the air box and everything if that exists. Thanks a ton


----------



## NMKawierider

h20dies said:


> Can someone give me a link to a UNI air filter kit? I mean the whole kit like the air box and everything if that exists. Thanks a ton


 
Uni just makes filters...no airboxes and no superflow kits anymore I believe. 

Go to unifilter.com to see what they have

If you have a boat load of money you need to be relieved of, then TwinAir does make the Powerflow kit for the Brutes for about 300 smackeroos.


----------



## todbnla

*Dumb question from a newb*: on the stock type filters the black gasket goes on the top or bottom?


----------



## NMKawierider

todbnla said:


> *Dumb question from a newb*: on the stock type filters the black gasket goes on the top or bottom?


The only gasket I know of is on the cage frame to airbox mount surface. To get to that you have to take the cage out and as I remember it does go on the lower edge of the cage. Never saw the filter setup for a 650.


----------



## CTBruterider

Did you guys see that K&N now makes a Drycharger as well as their Precharger. I think they are basically the same thing, but the Drycharger is specific to powersports application. Looks like it is treated with a hydrophobic coating...

From K&N's site:

*PreCharger®* - The K&N PreCharger is a specially designed filter wrap made to extend the service interval of your K&N Filter when used in very dusty conditions. They are made from durable polyester material containing uniform micron openings. The PreCharger will stop small dirt particles; yet add little restriction to the airflow of the filter. The PreCharger is designed to be run dry and can be cleaned with K&N Filter Cleaner. The PreCharger is custom made to fit each application. Double stitched elastic openings assure that the PreCharger will stay in place. The PreChargers are available in a variety of colors. 

*DryCharger®* - K&N DryChargers® are manufactured from a durable polyester material and are pre-treated with a proprietary hydrophobic process designed to prevent splashes of water or mud from saturating your K&N air filter. The DryCharger will also stop small dirt particles; yet add little restriction to the airflow of the filter. Please be aware the DryCharger is water repellent, not water proof. Depending on conditions and usage the water repellent treatment is good for 1 to 2 years.


----------



## rx7feind

Ive always been a k&n guy for my rig and my quad. Good products!


----------



## mrtosh

I'm sure this has been asked before but is a rejet needed after installing a UNI filter on a 650 SRA? UNI lists that jet size should be changed when adding their filters.


----------



## NMKawierider

mrtosh said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before but is a rejet needed after installing a UNI filter on a 650 SRA? UNI lists that jet size should be changed when adding their filters.


No, it actually shouldn't be necessary with only the filter.


----------



## mrtosh

Gotcha. Thank ya sir!


----------



## Blown284

Might be a stupid question but I have an '08 BF 750 and wondering if i have the option of just changing the filter element or do I end up having to change the whole cage, etc? I really would like to just change the filter and not have to spend all the $$$ on the new cage (like the twin air powerflow or whatever it's called).


----------



## dman66

The unifilter,twinair,and the K&N all go over top of the cage.U reuse the cage and only change the filter around it.


----------



## Leelord337

I just installed a uni filter but didn't have any air filter oil and was being cheap and just put a little rotella t 15-40 diesel oil on it. will that hurt it? or should i go get the air filter oil and wash this stuff out.


----------



## NMKawierider

Leelord337 said:


> I just installed a uni filter but didn't have any air filter oil and was being cheap and just put a little rotella t 15-40 diesel oil on it. will that hurt it? or should i go get the air filter oil and wash this stuff out.


It won't filter like the correct stuff and it will be much harder to get out of all the open cells. It all will have to be out, clean and dry before applying the correct foam filter treatment which is a resin, not an actual oil. Shouldn't have done it IMO.


----------



## Leelord337

nmkawierider said:


> It won't filter like the correct stuff and it will be much harder to get out of all the open cells. It all will have to be out, clean and dry before applying the correct foam filter treatment which is a resin, not an actual oil. Shouldn't have done it IMO.


Thanks. I just read in one of these threads that a little motor oil will suffice for air filter oil. I'm gonna put air filter oil in it today. Whats the best air filter oil I can get at an Oreilly or Auto Zone?


----------



## NMKawierider

Leelord337 said:


> Thanks. I just read in one of these threads that a little motor oil will suffice for air filter oil. I'm gonna put air filter oil in it today. Whats the best air filter oil I can get at an Oreilly or Auto Zone?


Not sure what you can get at O'reilly or Auto Zone but any that's for foam filters is OK. I use No Toil but there are lots out there.

Hay I see you have the Shorai lithium battery. Just ordered one for mine. How long have you had yours? and are they as strong as everyone says?


----------



## Leelord337

nmkawierider said:


> Not sure what you can get at O'reilly or Auto Zone but any that's for foam filters is OK. I use No Toil but there are lots out there.
> 
> Hay I see you have the Shorai lithium battery. Just ordered one for mine. How long have you had yours? and are they as strong as everyone says?


YES especially if you are running other electronics like led lights or a radio it will definitely help out. It was the best upgrade I ever did for my bike. I've had it for a year now and I think Shorai batteries are top notch quality. You won't feel like it will let you down like the old battery acid batteries.


----------



## NMKawierider

Leelord337 said:


> YES especially if you are running other electronics like led lights or a radio it will definitely help out. It was the best upgrade I ever did for my bike. I've had it for a year now and I think Shorai batteries are top notch quality. You won't feel like it will let you down like the old battery acid batteries.


 
Good to hear. I am on my second lead-acid battery and its over 4-years old now...and adding the EZ-Steer PS and its 10-amp load is a bit much for it so I bought the Shorai. Should be here Tuesday.


----------



## brutegforce

i run k&n in my brute with no problems at all.


----------



## JSTANN

so i bought a moose filter and its about 2" to big any ideas ?


----------



## papoose

Has anyone tried an Outerwears water repellent pre-filter? I don't really want to snorkel but would like a little more protection.
KVF650 Brute Force 4x4i | 2007 KAWASAKI KVF650 BRUTE FORCE 4X4I 20-2203 | 91981


----------



## KMKjr

papoose said:


> Has anyone tried an Outerwears water repellent pre-filter? I don't really want to snorkel but would like a little more protection.
> KVF650 Brute Force 4x4i | 2007 KAWASAKI KVF650 BRUTE FORCE 4X4I 20-2203 | 91981


*2007 KAWASAKI KVF650 BRUTE FORCE 4X4I 20-2203
*

WATER REPELLENT PRE-FILTER W/TOP*Part Number: *20-2203*
Year: *2007*
Make: *KAWASAKI*
Model: *KVF650 BRUTE FORCE 4X4I (&CAMO) 
Filter Manufacturer: K&N
*Shape:* OVAL*
Filter#: *KA-7504 *
Base Width: *5 7/8*
Base Length: *7 3/4 *
Top Width: *5 7/8*
Top Length: *7 3/4*
Height: *4 5/8 *
Material: *Water Repellent


----------



## papoose

I missed that, anyway it would work over a foam filter?


----------



## NMKawierider

papoose said:


> I missed that, anyway it would work over a foam filter?


They won't seal at the bottom on a foam filter. However they work pretty good with a K&N. I had one years ago.


----------



## wideawakejake

im going to replace my air filter . im kind of an OEM guy but thought i would order either the uni or twin air filter. i have stock exaust and 2" snorkles, NO aftermarket programer. would either of these filters cause the bike to run lean or have any negative effect by themselves? just want basic filter, no system or filter kit.


----------



## NMKawierider

wideawakejake said:


> im going to replace my air filter . im kind of an OEM guy but thought i would order either the uni or twin air filter. i have stock exaust and 2" snorkles, NO aftermarket programer. would either of these filters cause the bike to run lean or have any negative effect by themselves? just want basic filter, no system or filter kit.


Nope, either one is perfect. Just be sure to use the right oil/treatment. If it doesn't say "For Foam Filters" don't use it.


----------



## wideawakejake

ok got it thanks.


----------



## Bruterider08

Will it hurt anything to run a uni 
dry (without putting any filter oil on it)


----------



## NMKawierider

Bruterider08 said:


> Will it hurt anything to run a uni
> dry (without putting any filter oil)


YES. It won't stop the dust partials from getting through and damaging the engine. And use only foam filter oil, not regular oil or K&N oil.


----------



## Bruterider08

OK thanks nmkawierider


----------



## hussejn

*Uni...so far so good*

just installed newly purchased uni on the p700. it was a nice fit...seems like good stuff. can't wait to try it out. paid $26...proly too much. nice to have a brand new high quality filter tho.


----------



## NMKawierider

Nothing wrong with having quality filtration.


----------



## hussejn

*agreed*



NMKawierider said:


> Nothing wrong with having quality filtration.


yeah...the old Twin Air was starting to fall apart...kind of disintegrating. not sure if i spelled that right.


----------



## NMKawierider

hussejn said:


> yeah...the old Twin Air was starting to fall apart...kind of disintegrating. not sure if i spelled that right.


Yeah my TwinAir is almost there. I'm a little hard on it wringing it our after cleaning and getting the extra oil out.. it's stretching-out a bit.


----------



## shaner82

Any websites sell the OEM filter or do I need to get it through a dealer?


----------



## NMKawierider

shaner82 said:


> Any websites sell the OEM filter or do I need to get it through a dealer?


Most all the parts houses do. 16097-0007


----------



## humpjim

Got 31's outlaws love em


----------



## NMKawierider

humpjim said:


> Got 31's outlaws love em


 And what does that have to do with air filters.


----------



## trey99

Has anyone used the No Toil filter yet?


----------

